# Lamborghini Casseopeia Gallardo OEM wheels



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

I posted these in the Canadian Classifieds, but they will probably get more attention from the Lambo guys here. So...

Lamborghini Casseopeia Gallardo OEM wheels
Professionally refinished in gloss black
19x8.5 FRONT
19x11 REAR
5x112 bolt pattern
Includes center caps
Also fits Audi R8
Will fit some Audi and VW
Located in Toronto Canada

$1599


----------



## deno (Dec 13, 2007)

*,,,*

hmm I wonder if anyone can confirm if there is any chance these would fit on a mk5 jetta , lets say lowered on HnR sport springs


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Trade for 3sdm 0.06's with tires? Fresh Conti's only a month and a half old on the tires. 18 x 9.5 all around


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

hi, I think this is best.


----------



## RSSix (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Deno,
not sure if they will fit your car but on my 2007 RS4 they barely fit. Rears by a nat's wing and a super streatch on the tires. the fronts should fit without any issues maybe a spacer. If you found four fronts you should be good.... PM me for my email and I can send you a pic or two of them on my RS4...
Tony


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

These wheels are really fabulous, I even like its color


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Oem ftw!


----------

